# Do nail polish fumes affect rats?



## roaringsnail (Aug 1, 2013)

I did something very stupid today. I painted my nails in my room where the rats are kept. When I walked into the room, the smell of nail polish hit me and I realized it could upset the rat's respiratory passage ways. They are recovering from an upper respiratory infection, so I am very concerned.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any strong scents, really. So if it hit you bad :/
I would just air it out with a quick fan and try not to again without covering their cage or something.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

